# Okinawa Cherry blossoms



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, I know that's not a cherry blossom, but it was pretty!



























Yeah, yeah, I know, not a cherry blossom either.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! The mantis picture, especially, is stunning.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

On they way back to the car, we took a little side trail. It was really nice and I got some great pictures of the foliage. It had been raining on and off for the last couple of days and as I was heading down a little slope, I was trying to focus the camera on some bamboo shoots, and slipped in the mud! I ended up with a fuzzy picture of the sky and a bruised butt! Not to mention I was covered in mud! Luckily my camera survived without a scratch!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your pictures are amazing.  Thank you so much for giving us a bit of spring in the middle of our long winter.
deb


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, a little flower is what I needed.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

These are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

